# Epson RX620 Scanner ceazed working [hardware issue]

## orange_juice

Hallo, although I can print with my epson stylus photo rx620, I am unable to scan!

I used to enter Gimp and scan my photos using "Acquire -> Xsane: Device Dialog"

Now the menu includes the old "Acquire -> Xsane: Device Dialog" and a new one "Xsane libusb:001:004"

If I choose "Acquire -> Xsane: Device Dialog" I get "No devices available"

Choosing "Xsane epson:libusb:001:004" I get "Failed to open device epson:libusb:001:004 invalid argument.

From command line as root:

```

lsusb | grep Epson

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:0811 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Photo RX620 all-in-one

```

```
sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0811 [USB2.0 MFP(Hi-Speed)]) at libusb:001:003

```

```
scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

```
scanimage --device-name epson:libusb:001:003 --resolution 300 --format tiff > image.tiff

scanimage: open of device epson:libusb:001:003 failed: Invalid argument

```

```
ls -l /proc/bus/usb/001/003

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root usb 96 2008-09-15 02:04 /proc/bus/usb/001/003

```

Command line as user:

```
groups

lp wheel floppy mail audio cdrom video games cdrw apache usb users lpadmin sun plugdev scanner earth realtime

```

I would appreciate your help!

Kind regards,

orange_juiceLast edited by orange_juice on Mon Jul 12, 2010 1:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## orange_juice

Bump! Nobody ... !

----------

## vorgas

I'm going to assume you're using udev. 

First make sure that the device is in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules

```
grep 04b8 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules | grep 0811
```

If it is, it should be showing up in /dev/bus/usb. Make sure the group is scanner.

```
ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001/003
```

If it is, you can use that link instead of the /proc link. However, this will change when your usb subsystem changes. So you should probably think about putting a symlink into the udev rule.

Open up /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules with your favorite editor (as root, of course). 

Find the line for your scanner, which you grepped earlier.

Add the symlink on the end.

```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="0664", GROUP="scanner", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes", SYMLINK+="RX620"
```

This will make a /dev/RX620 node that you can always link to, no matter where on the usb chain it ends up.

Of course, after writing the rule you'll need to let the udev subsystem know there's a new one.

```
udevadm trigger
```

Hope that helps.

----------

## orange_juice

Thank you for your answer! 

I apologize for the delay.

 *Quote:*   

> Add the symlink on the end.
> 
> ```
> 
> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="0664", GROUP="scanner", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes", SYMLINK+="RX620"
> ...

 

I added the symlink according to the guidelines provided, and the directory /dev/RX620 is created. However, I still cannot access the scanner.

XSane front end gives the same results as my first post.

 *Quote:*   

> If I choose "Acquire -> Xsane: Device Dialog" I get "No devices available"
> 
> Choosing "Xsane epson:libusb:001:004" I get "Failed to open device epson:libusb:001:004 invalid argument. 

 

Furthermore:

```
scanimage --device-name hp:/dev/RX620 --resolution 300 --format tiff > image.tiff

scanimage: open of device hp:/dev/RX620 failed: Invalid argument

```

```
scanimage --list-devices

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

```
sane-find-scanner

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0811 [USB2.0 MFP(Hi-Speed)]) at libusb:001:003

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

```

```
scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## orange_juice

Seems that I found my way out ... somehow ...

```
scanimage -L

device `epson:libusb:002:002' is a Epson PM-A870 flatbed scanner
```

And then, I used the command:

```
scanimage --device-name epson:libusb:002:002 --resolution 300 --format tiff --mode color > image.tiff
```

OK ... Nice!

However, Xsane still insists  that there are no devices available.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo, I finally found that my issue owns its existence to a hardware failure, I just acquired a new printer and I am about to buy a new scanner.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

